# Bob...my dog



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tryin out this iPad camera thingy and grabbed a few quick ones of Bob.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hes huge!! Pretty color tho!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Big boy. You can tell by his face hes a sweet dog but would definitely tcb....


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow wat a big boy !!! He's beautiful !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is so pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Big boy. You can tell by his face hes a sweet dog but would definitely tcb....


Haha There's not even 1 bit of anything sweet in him. Zero affection, never even licked my face.:snow:
Bob does get it done. He's more like a machine than a pet:angeldevi


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Ashley! He weights in at under 90 lbs



Cain's Mom said:


> He is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Bob is awesome!! Alligator style bandog  I'd feed em'.. GREAT shots!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

90! He's huge lol ! He almost weighs as much as me lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That's a cool lookin dog..bet he is powerful.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pics from your iPad, Dave. Bob is a beautiful brindle boy and it sounds like he is a leader and likes his independence. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> Bob is awesome!! Alligator style bandog  I'd feed em'.. GREAT shots!


Perfknls Lisa had her hands on him, taught me a thing or two..and voila! btw, he plays holy hell on the coyotes in the winter time. They don't even come round no mo'


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats crazy he's dick like that lol. I certainly do like him though. How is he with other dogs?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He's handsome, and the name fits...he does look like a Bob! lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

JTP, he's great with all my dogs, he knows the schnoodle is in charge


~Missy~ said:


> He's handsome, and the name fits...he does look like a Bob! lol


He is such a "Bob" lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Good looking dog as always, good to see he's still in relatively good shape and not over weight .. 

Can tell you put the effort in him, even for a pet.

Hey, affection is over rated. Get it done

Got some good eyes on him, looks to be always thinking

From the looks of it you could probably get him down to about 86 or so if you conditioned him, he's about Myles weight on conditioned


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> JTP, he's great with all my dogs, he knows the schnoodle is in charge
> 
> He is such a "Bob" lol


That hilarious. Louis is so laid back because he was raised with a jack Russell and corgi. Them little dog checked him more than once. My mom has an adba dog who is hell on wheel toward everything that moves but he knew to bitch out to the the jack Russell. She was a tenacious and fearless lil cuss......


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

redog said:


> Perfknls Lisa had her hands on him, taught me a thing or two..and voila! btw, he plays holy hell on the coyotes in the winter time. They don't even come round no mo'


YESSSSSSSSSSSSIR! Thats what Im talkin about.. Good job with em, he's fullfillin his badass self up: Big monster will break yote if they dont run, so they run ...no doubt.. I'd bet if they could they'd run straight up a tree, ah !!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Km I've had him at 86lbs, conditioned and i liked it. Swimming and road work. It's been so cold this summer I haven't had him in the lake yet. I'm just trying to keep a good weight for now. I know I'm holding him back from his full potential


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You know I love me some Bob - you should post up his puppy pic to one of him now - I'd like to see how far he's come from that little scraggly thing you rescued!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

redog said:


> Km I've had him at 86lbs, conditioned and i liked it. Swimming and road work. It's been so cold this summer I haven't had him in the lake yet. I'm just trying to keep a good weight for now. I know I'm holding him back from his full potential


Hey for a pet dog you get it done, you'll get back to it soon enough


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww poor Bob not wanting any love!! You had that thing how long and just now getting to the camera SMH lol GREAT pictures man!! He is handsome I don't care what you say

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww big ol squishy meat head, love him. nice to see some new pics of him


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a handsome beast!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Hi Bob!

nice to meet you boy.

such a handsome dude.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool looking dog


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking handsome. I would take one just like him...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love big old bob  he looks great :woof:


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He looks like a Bob, cool name! My neighbors Pressa has the same coat, I love me a dark brindle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BOB is awesome!! Great pics.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow thanks everyone! I didn't expect so many comments. 
Carriana, I looked and couldn't find any pics of him, only his siblings but I will def get some up for ya!
Ames, damnit! I messed with the photo booth the other day...funny funny funny


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Bring that big boy down here I have a lot of coyotes for him to work on. :thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He would love that! Theyre the only thing i let him off his rope for. he loves stompin them suckers...Hey my kids were down by you last weekend, they said they could hear em in the distance.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

redog said:


> He would love that! Theyre the only thing i let him off his rope for. he loves stompin them suckers...Hey my kids were down by you last weekend, they said they could hear em in the distance.


Branson Area? If you would have let me know I would have hooked them up!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bob's such a handsome guy. I love his coat too.


----------

